# Tutorial Request! FreeProxy Set up



## sourav (Nov 21, 2007)

i am not able to set up free proxy between two computers

i am able to share all resources also net with it without using free proxy

so i need help to set up free proxy on my dektop.

Thanks in advance

its just a two computer network

plz help


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 21, 2007)

Please request here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7213


----------



## shikhaonline (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry but I am not able to help but did you check *www.handcraftedsoftware.org/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=5 . It the official support forum for freeproxy so it might help you better.

Thanks.
Shikha


----------



## sourav (Nov 22, 2007)

ya i did, i was not able configure it so i asked 4 this


----------

